# Configurar Grub para win XP (SOLUCIONADO)

## el_miki

Hola wenas, estoy intentando configurar el grub para que arranque tb mi partición de Windows XP. Y he leido por ahi y he añadido esto al menu.lst

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

savedefault

makeactive

chainloader +1

Supongo que lo que falla es la ruta de la particion, mi windows esta en hda1.

Pues no me funciona me dice lo siguiente:

root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

savedefault

Error 15: File not found

Alguien puede ayudarme?

Gracias.Last edited by el_miki on Fri May 23, 2008 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Agradeceriamos si puedes poner el resultado de este comando y explicas las particiones que se visualizaran:

```
shell# fdisk -l
```

----------

## el_miki

/dev/hda1    *     1     10197   81907371    7    HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2      10198   14592   35302837+  f    W95 Ext´d  LBA

/dev/hda5      10198   10962   6144831      7    HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6      10963   14592   29157943+  83   Linux

Eso es lo ke tengo, la primera es la de Win.

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No uso windows así que no hablo por experiencia propia pero siempre he visto que donde en tu linea dice root, ponen rootnoverify. La linea que dice savedefault no la había visto nunca. Probá así:

```
title=Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1
```

Por lo demás no veo donde pueda estar el problema. A ver si es cierto  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

**EDITO** Como siempre Documentación al respecto sobra

----------

## el_miki

Pues he puesto eso y me da el mismo fallo!!!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *el_miki wrote:*   

> Pues he puesto eso y me da el mismo fallo!!!

 

Entonces tambien pega el contenido del archivo grub.conf

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Que fallo te da?

----------

## Coghan

 *el_miki wrote:*   

> Pues no me funciona me dice lo siguiente:
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
>  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
> ...

 

¿Puedes acceder a los datos de tu partición NTFS /dev/hda1 desde tu sistema gentoo?, es probable que para ello tengas que dar soporte NTFS a tu kernel o instalar  sys-fs/ntfs3g. Parece como si estuviera corrupta la partición y no puede identificar tu sistema de fucheros NTFS. ¿Se te pudo estropear al reparticionar o redimensionar para instalar gentoo?, revisa los pasos que seguiste.

También se me ocurre, como le pasa habitualmente a los estupendos sistemas de Mic**** (perdón es que me sigue sin salir   :Twisted Evil:  ), tengas que realizar un 'chkdsk /p /r' o 'chkdsk /f /r' según si tienes que hacer desde el CD de instalación, para poder corregir el sistema de ficheros. 

PD.: perdón por dar soporte gratuito de WindowsXP.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Me paso exactamente eso una vez y lo arregle de la manera que se indica arriba. Algo le pasa a la particion de windows.

----------

## johpunk

aca te dejo mi entrada a winbugs

 *Quote:*   

> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> 
> root            (hd0,0)
> 
> savedefault
> ...

 

en mi caso es hd0,0 ya que tengo window en otro disco duro

----------

## el_miki

Ya esta solucionado, he quitado la linea savedefaults y ya rula.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#savedefault wrote:*   

> 13.3.33 savedefault
> 
> — Command: savedefault num
> 
> Save the current menu entry or num if specified as a default entry.

 

Me has hecho averiguar para que sirve la opción esa.  :Very Happy: 

Viendo que la función que cumple es literalmente guardar por defecto, el problema debe haber sido otro en tu caso.

Salud!

----------

